# 1890's convertible cycle missing seat



## Rambler (Sep 27, 2021)

I have this convertible cycle which switches between a tricycle and a bicycle by exchanging the backbone. It is missing the seat which also should be interchangeable between the two backbones and attaches to the mounting hardware on the backbone. I suspect the seat should look something like this tricycle advertisement from the same time period. Does anyone have a similar convertible tricycle/bicycle with interchangeable seat which they could provide me with close up photos and some measurements so I can hopefully have a seat made. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 4, 2021)

Still hoping someone will share photos of the seat intended for this convertible cycle so I have some idea how it attaches to the frame mounting brackets.


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 14, 2021)

My tricycle is in a transportation museum I can’t get better pictures right now but here’s a few from my phone.

Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 14, 2021)

That's a nice one, Mike! You seldom come across these older antique tricycles having torsion spring seats. It certainly is museum quality IMO.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Oct 14, 2021)

ridingtoy said:


> That's a nice one, Mike! You seldom come across these older antique tricycles having torsion spring seats. It certainly is museum quality IMO.
> 
> Dave



As a side note it came out of a museum / private collection of Jeff Archer Dave.


----------



## Rambler (Oct 14, 2021)

Phattiremike said:


> My tricycle is in a transportation museum I can’t get better pictures right now but here’s a few from my phone.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...






Phattiremike said:


> My tricycle is in a transportation museum I can’t get better pictures right now but here’s a few from my phone.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ...



Thank  you Mike, I appreciate the photos of the seat which helps confirm what my seat should probably look like, now if I can just figure out what the seat spring attaching mechanism should look like to attach the seat to my trike.


----------



## 1motime (Oct 15, 2021)

Same seat set up?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/334177192067?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rambler (Oct 15, 2021)

1motime said:


> Same seat set up?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/334177192067?campid=5335809022



Unfortunately not but thanks anyway.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 21, 2022)

Rambler said:


> Still hoping someone will share photos of the seat intended for this convertible cycle so I have some idea how it attaches to the frame mounting brackets.



I just happened across this humorous ebay photo of a dog on a tricycle. The tricycle frame and seat attachment look identical to yours. Even the handlebar design is pretty close. Since a dog is on the seat instead of a child you can see the seat design pretty good.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/325002081973?campid=5335809022


----------



## Rambler (Jan 22, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> I just happened across this humorous ebay photo of a dog on a tricycle. The tricycle frame and seat attachment look identical to yours. Even the handlebar design is pretty close. Since a dog is on the seat instead of a child you can see the seat design pretty good.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/325002081973?campid=5335809022
> 
> View attachment 1553460



Thank you so much @ridingtoy , that is exactly my bike. I appreciate that you sent me this. That is helpful.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 22, 2022)

Rambler said:


> Thank you so much @ridingtoy , that is exactly my bike. I appreciate that you sent me this. That is helpful.



Glad I could help! Being a retired mechanical designer, I've been puzzled as to how the seat springs would attach to that rear piece ever since you first posted the photos of what you had. Finally figured it out after seeing the dog photo...I think. I believe the whole spring assembly is made out of one piece of spring steel wire. The wire being a large enough diameter to snap  into that rounded groove, bent 90 degrees back on each side of the groove, and then curving underneath the horizontal piece behind the groove on up through the coils. The horizontal piece would act as a stop when coil tension load was released but allow the coils to flex when under load. If that makes sense when you look at it.

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Jan 23, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> Glad I could help! Being a retired mechanical designer, I've been puzzled as to how the seat springs would attach to that rear piece ever since you first posted the photos of what you had. Finally figured it out after seeing the dog photo...I think. I believe the whole spring assembly is made out of one piece of spring steel wire. The wire being a large enough diameter to snap  into that rounded groove, bent 90 degrees back on each side of the groove, and then curving underneath the horizontal piece behind the groove on up through the coils. The horizontal piece would act as a stop when coil tension load was released but allow the coils to flex when under load. If that makes sense when you look at it.
> 
> Dave



Dave,
Yes I do believe I understand what you are describing. After looking at the images you sent I am pretty sure I can see how the seat mounted to the bicycle.
Thank you,
Tyson


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 26, 2022)

I picked up my little Velocipedes last week, it was swapped out for a girls Fairy Tricycle, I you want additional pictures I'd be happy to post up some?

-mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 26, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up my little Velocipedes last week, it was swapped out for a girls Fairy Tricycle, I you want additional pictures I'd be happy to post up some?
> 
> -mike



Mike, I'd certainly enjoy seeing photos when you get a chance to post them!

Dave


----------



## Rambler (Jan 27, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up my little Velocipedes last week, it was swapped out for a girls Fairy Tricycle, I you want additional pictures I'd be happy to post up some?
> 
> -mike



Mike, I would be interested in seeing the photos of your velocipedes. Especially the underside of the seat. I have a good idea what the springs for my convertible bike/trike should look like thanks to Dave but now trying to get ideas for what the seat structure might look like. Wondering if my seat should look something like this photo under the leather.  Tyson


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 27, 2022)

Here’s a few pictures I hope it’s beneficial for your needs.


----------



## Rambler (Jan 27, 2022)

Phattiremike said:


> Here’s a few pictures I hope it’s beneficial for your needs.
> 
> View attachment 1557944
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting those photos Mike, gives me a good idea of approximately what he underside of the seat for my convertible bike/trike may have looked like. Tyson


----------

